# Help with event



## truth64 (Nov 14, 2013)

My chapter has started a recycling campaign in my school and the prize for the class that recycles the best is a goat party... they get a heap of pizza and one of my goats to hang out in their class for a bit:lol: the idea was very well received, everybody wants to skip class to hang out with a goat. It was later that a problematic thought struck me; goats relieve themselves. A lot. The only solution I could think of for that is crafting a sort of goat diaper, but I'm sure it would turn it's head back and tear it off, probably eat it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old will the goat be?


----------

